# Too much? Would you wear this?



## lFrenzied (Oct 14, 2012)

Both of them together? I think it's too much... I was thinking of black harem pants and some heels.. What are you guys' opinions? I'd love to hear them


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

Way too much animal print at one time. With a print like that, a plain top/bottom should be worn to balance it all out. Otherwise, it looks like you killed and skinned a leopard lol. Do black or white and add a punch of color in accessories.


----------



## lFrenzied (Oct 14, 2012)

LOL, I agree xD

Would you say red/black shoes with black pants?

http://www.chockersshoes.co.uk/category/covered-platforms/product/victoria/

http://www.chockersshoes.co.uk/category/covered-platforms/product/lauren7/

http://www.chockersshoes.co.uk/category/covered-platforms/product/aleka1/

any of these? I don't know if they'd fit the style and/or if they're too dark of a red?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

You have that top with the red trim?


----------



## suenotto (Oct 14, 2012)

not together unless its for Halloween


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 14, 2012)

The general rule of thumb is, patterned tops with solid bottoms, or patterned bottoms with solid tops. unless you have an eye for prints and know how to pair patterns with out clashing. I would avoid doing the same print on top and bottom. the way they're styled in the pics is fine, though I'd pair the shirt with pumps and dark skinnies.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 14, 2012)

I like the top photo, I don't like patterned pants, they are seldom flattering.


----------



## elliekiernan (Jul 5, 2014)

I loved this dress and I would wear anything that has animal print on it. And this outfit too is not too much and can be worn.


----------



## Shalott (Jul 5, 2014)

Not even gonna lie, I don't find anything wrong with combining prints and patterns, even animal print. You do need to be very bold, and comfortable with your fashion to do so, but if you have neutral accessories to pull the look together there isn't any reason it cannot be done.

Wear what you like, what you feel comfortable in and what you enjoy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 12, 2014)

well, for some reason I was only able to view the animal print top photo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

but as for if that style of clothing together is too much, well, I love it, I like the style of "out there clothing" but this isn't too much. I don't like how the top is see through, but that would be easily fixed for me if I wore a black singlet underneath. :sdrop:

I think, like the other fellow members said, some neutral colours would be perfect to finish off the look. :smilehappyyes:

also, if you wanted to wear harems, I personally would love to try flats as well as a pair of gorgeous pumps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

